# help with my living room



## natsmommy (May 6, 2011)

So im renting a home and I have absolutely no idea how to set up my.living room! Its driving my crazy. Im open to buying rug and tables for.living room but I don't know where to place anything! Plzhelp!!!


----------



## natsmommy (May 6, 2011)

That's kinda actually what I was thinking...but wasn't sure if I could pull if off without using a sectional. Now those two paintings I can't move over the.fire place because there are very tall mirrors above the fireplace. Not sure if they show in the pic. What is a cousol if u don't mind me asking...lol I know its prob something obvious but im not sure.


----------



## natsmommy (May 6, 2011)

The mears are glued to the wall. I'm renting the house so. I can take them down. They are actually really pretty at night with the lights on. That's what I thought you meant buy a console


----------

